# Just picked this one up....



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

*Just picked this one up....(added more 3-11)*

now I need tires for it....they are stretched out bad plus it is missing one on the front. Can anyone tell me where to find tune up parts and if the tires I have for my 400x2's will work right on the rear?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Try O-rings for the fronts maybe. And a Tyco HP7 tire will work for the rears.

That brass Chappy was one of my first slots, along with a silver/red P908. :thumbsup:


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for the info....it is my first TP....have been wanting one for a while


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

picked these up at the flea market yesterday....

forget what you call the ones with 3 gears









Tyco 440









Tyco 440









T-jet









Thunder Jet pullback









Tyco 440


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

AFX or MagnTraction if you can see the motor magnets from the bottom



GenevaDirt said:


> picked these up at the flea market yesterday....
> 
> forget what you call the ones with 3 gears
> 
> ...


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

white and red magnet (crescent shaped) can be seen from the bottom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

MagnaTraction made by Aurora


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks....are those AW cars....there is a stamp on the bottom with that symbol?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yours might be on an Auto World Xtraction chassis which is pretty much a copy of the Aurora MagnaTraction. I don't know anything about the body.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

k....thanks


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

GenevaDirt said:


> thanks....are those AW cars....there is a stamp on the bottom with that symbol?


Yes that blue 11 charger is a AW xtraction


----------

